# Heartbroken.



## _withoutYou (Nov 2, 2006)

Usually, I'd vent, ask people for advice, talk, etc... but right now, I just want to sit here quietly and not say a word.


----------



## Leony (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry






I can only give you {{{{{a BIG hug}}}}


----------



## _withoutYou (Nov 2, 2006)

Aww THANKS! *HUGS*


----------



## lynda (Nov 2, 2006)

big hug from me to


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 2, 2006)

More hugs to you


----------



## semantje (Nov 2, 2006)

*hug*


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 2, 2006)

More hugs!!!!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh so sorry, alot of times it best to tell someone even if its to sit down and write a letter to how you feel. In a letter in your home you can write it and tear it up into a million pieces.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Nov 2, 2006)

Hug x


----------



## lynnda (Nov 2, 2006)

Hugs to you sweetie!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 2, 2006)

*hugggggssss*


----------



## Tina Marie (Nov 2, 2006)

So sorry hun!


----------



## _withoutYou (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## mandy_ (Nov 2, 2006)

-big hugs- &lt;3


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 2, 2006)

&lt;Hugs to you&gt;!! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 2, 2006)

aww i'm sorry.

Hope you feel better soon!!!

and you know we're here when you're ready to talk about it!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 2, 2006)

::Hugs:; I hope you feel better, love.


----------



## echanting (Nov 2, 2006)

HUGS!!!

Hope you feel better


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Nov 3, 2006)

Tons of love sending you way. I hope you feel happy soon. Just think about all the people who love you, care for you, think postive of you and for you. Muaah hugs = )


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 3, 2006)

sometimes it's just good to sit and cry......... *hugs*


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## _withoutYou (Nov 8, 2006)

> Thanks, everyone. *muah* started the healing process, very hard but i'm dealing with it the best way i can.


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 11, 2006)

i know that feeling oh so well. sometimes, it just hurts so much, no words could ever express it.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 11, 2006)

Im so sorry. Feel better!


----------

